# ROLAND SP 300V Won't power up!!!!



## andy8679 (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi all, I have a Roland SP 300V versacamm and it has been working great for me. Then just the other day i go to turn on the machine and nothing, no power. I checked power cord and tested it and its fine, i then thought maybe a blown fuse. I located one on the back and replaced it but still nothing. I checked all power wires from main power switch that feed to all the boards in the machine with an electrical tester and there seems to be power going to all parts. I don't want to pull the whole machine apart if its something small. Maybe there is another fuse somewhere else i haven't found?? Does anybody know where i can get the maintenance manual for the SP 300V??? I wanted to try fix before calling out tech rep as its expensive. Any feed back would be great. 

Cheers!

Andy


----------

